# Slovene: gor/dol - here/there?



## pastet89

It is just my feeling that _gor_ is used for "here" and _dol_ for "there" sometimes. 
Am I correct?


----------



## Panceltic

Can you give some examples perhaps? It is true that these words can mean quite a lot of things


----------



## pastet89

1. Odpisal sem ti gor na mailu, pa ne po telefonu.
2. A si dol na morju?


----------



## Panceltic

In the second example, "dol" just means "down" - in geographical sense. The general idea of "down" also comprises "in the south" (that's why the people here often refer to the people from other republics of ex-Yugoslavia as "od dol").

I'm not sure for the first example, it sounds strange to me and I wouldn't use "gor" in this case.


----------



## iezik

pastet89 said:


> 1. Odpisal sem ti gor na mailu, pa ne po telefonu.?


I second Panceltic, this is unusual. "Gor" is to be skipped and "mailu" is to be changed to accusative to mark target.

One rare situation where gor/dol would be used like there/here (gor ~ there, dol ~ here) would be translating "upload/download" as:

Upload it to the server. Zloudaj (or some other verb) ga gor na server. (gor ~ tja)
Download it from the server. Stoči (or some other verb) ga dol iz serverja. (dol ~ sem)

In the IT/computing parlance, such possibilities are occasionally used.


----------



## Panceltic

Re "naloudati/zloudati", I think the use of "gor/dol" has a lot to do with the prepositions used with these two verbs: Naloudati *na* server, zloudati *s* serverja, hence the feeling something is "on" the server = gor.

If the verbs were "vloudati v server/izloudati iz serverja", I have a feeling the sentences would be more like "Vloudaj ga *noter* v server/Izloudaj ga *ven* iz serverja".


----------



## iezik

Panceltic said:


> the sentences would be more like "Vloudaj ga *noter* v server/Izloudaj ga *ven* iz serverja".



Have you heard/ read such sentences? This would be interesting.

My examples are based on actual usage, as I'm active in IT. Of course, pairs na/s and noter/ven are the typical Slavic ones. However, the pair that I occasionally encounter, gor/dol, is under the influence of English upload/download.


----------



## Panceltic

No, this is pure speculation. There is, however "skopiraj ta fajl (noter) v mapo, vzemi datoteke *ven* iz mape". I for one always use "ven iz mape"


----------

